# Virginia Indoor Range Ban Bill is Aimed Directly at the NRA



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/virginia-indoor-range-ban-bill-is-aimed-directly-at-the-nra/


----------

